# كل ما يتعلق بــــــــــــــــــبروفيلات الأجنحة



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أردت في هذا الموضوع . . . إتحاف حضرتكم بمعجم يصل جميع أو جل أنواع الطائرات المعروفة (الآلاف طبعا) بنوع مقاطع أجنحتها
الكتاب هو عبارة عن بحث لـ david lednicer 
قمت بمراجعته وإعادة تبويبه

وبالإمكان معرفة الإحداثيات النقطية لكل بروفيل إعتمادا على الملف المضغوط الملحق 
(به تفاصيل أكثر من 3000 بروفيل ) . . .

للإشار فقط الكتاب يتكلم في الصفحة 13 عن الطائرتين الجزائريتين فرناس و السفير . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

إستكمالا للموضوع السابق بإمكاننا دراسة فوة رفع أي بروفيل إعتمادا على البرنامج FoilSim

وذالك بإعادة تشكيل المقطع وتلاعب بالمتغيرات الإرتفاع السرعة و زاوة الهجوم . . .

البرنامج معتمد و فعال و به help يحتوت دروسا جيدة 
ثم إنه بإمكامكم طبع النتائج و البرفيل علي الورق أو Pdf . . . (هناك برنامج طباعة pdf ملحق)


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكما كلا من المشرف جاسر والمهندس شيراد على المواضيع والروابط الرائعة 
ولكن اخي شيراد هل توجد ترجمة لهذة الكتب باللغة العربية ؟؟
استسمحوني اخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين حيث الامتحانات اقتربت لذا سانقطع عن المتابعة للموقع حتى نهاية الامتحانات ( تقريبا شهر ) ... الشكر ايضا للاخ المهندس المصري 
لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم ......................... مع السلامة


----------



## م المصري (24 أبريل 2008)

محمد كحلوت سنفتقدك كثيرا ..... لكن الامتحانات اهم 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...


----------



## tariqsamer (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أعجبني موضوع مر بالمنتدى الأخ محمد فيصل محمد 
وهو شاف وكاف في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29268.html


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (28 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا اخي شيراد
اخي كيف يمكن الحصول على برنامج FoilSim وهل هو يغني عن الانفاق الهوائية ؟؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الكريم برنامج فويل-سيـم ملحق بمشاركتي الأولى أعلى هته الصفحة 
وهو بعنوان




similateur de profil.zip


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لاحظو هذا الرابط
http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool/umodule4.html#aerofoils


----------



## م المصري (7 مايو 2008)

رابط اكثر من مفيد ........ 
صيد ثمين يا شيراد .......... احييك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

كما يمكنكم تحميل برنامج visuaero على هذا الرابط
http://visuaero.free.fr/ 
وهو برنامج رائع لمحاكاة الأحنخة
إلا أنه لا يتيح العملقبل التسجيل إلا على خمسة بروفيلات 

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*[/FONT]


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

وهذه صورة لبعض النتائج التي يصل إليها ال visuaero


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 يونيو 2008)

*Hello*

اخي العزيز شيراد
هالقيت يمكن تصميم مقطع عرضي للجناح ( البروفيل ) من خلال توصيف ناسا فقط ان كان رباعي او خماسي 
فمثلا هذا التوصيف NACA 1412 الرباعي الرقم الاول بوضح ال yc max كنسبة من الوتر c ، والثاني بوضحلك بعده الافقي X(yc )max والثالث والرابع بوضحلك السماكة النسبية من الوتر ، وبهذا فنحنا بمعلومية الوتر c بنقدر انجيب اطولهم بالبعدين الراسي والافقي ..... لكن سؤالي هل هذا التوصيف يكفي بالغرض لكي يقوم احد بتصميم بروفيل لجناح اعتمادا عليه ام ماذأ ......................... ؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أبد هذا التوصيف جعل لترتيب و تصنيف الأجنحة 
فمثلا ال naca 0012 و naca 0012b لهما نفس السمك ولكن بشكلين مختلفين


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدااا جداا بشمهندس شيراد على ردك على سؤالي واستفساري المهم السابق حيث كنت اعتقد في البداية بانه يمكن رسم البروفيل على الورق ثم قصه على الخشب يمكن من خلال توصيف ناسا فقط لكن واجهت مشكلة بان التوصيف بحد ذاته لا يوجد به الا تلاث احدثيات للنقاط وهذا لا يفي لرسم التوصيف ولهاذا السبب سالتك ...اشكرك كثيرا اخي الحبيب شيراد ..على المعلومات القيمه جداا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بشمهندس شيراد
> هالقيت انا فتحت الملف الملحق الذي يوضح احداثيات النقاط بتاع البروفيلات ولكن لم استطع معرفة هذه الاحداثيات لاي توصيف من توصيفات ناسا السابقه ، وايضا لم استطع فهم هذه الاحداثيات ..حيث اين نقاط X وايضا اين نقاط Y
> فمثلا البروفيل 63a03s03 كيف لي ان اجد توصيفه في الملف السابق :81::81:
> ...


أولا أنت قد إخترت جناحا صعبا نوعا ما كان الأحرى أن بـ 0012 ثم 2412 أو الـ 4412 ثم الـ 23012 و هكذا نتدرج في الصعوبة
الجدول يتضمن غحداثيات النقاط على غعتبار أن طول الوتر هو 100
فيبدأ العد من مؤخرة ظهر الجناح 
025,.100
ع= 0.25 و س=100
ثم يمضي إلى أن نصل إلى 0.0
ثم يواصل إمتداده أسفل الجناح إلى أن يصل إلى 
025,-.100
ع= 0.25- و س=100

و أكثر الله من أسئلتك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخونا شيراد
لكن هل يوجد لديك اي مخطط على ورق يوضح جدول الاحداثيات وكذلك الورق الملمتري الموضح عليه الاحداثيات 
يمكنك تحميله على الموقع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أوافيك بأحد الجداول 
ولكن اولا إليكم بعض الصور (حصريا) التي تظهر طريقة عملنا للجناح


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور أثناء إنجازنا لـ شيراد -1 و الظاهر في الصور هو . . . المتحدث


----------

